# A "must try" for Virginia lovers!



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Just tried C&D's Briar Fox for the first time. I was gifted this tin by Peter Heeschen after I bought a few pipes from him. I thought it was just another C&D blend until I read the label for the first time.....it's Peter's personal blend.

Pressed block form, very sweet initial presentation. The flavor progresses and become rich and full. The sweetness remains throughout the entire bowl. The flavor has a unique underlying earthyness to it.

What surprised me about this tobacco was the nicotine content, which is very high IMHO. I definitely feel it halfway through the bowl! Anothre thing about this tobacco is the smoothness for a Virginia blend. No bite with this Virginia!

IMHO, this is a must try for any Virginia lover!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

When I asked JohnnyFlake what he recommended for me to buy to put away for a year to age, one of the ones he mentioned was C&D's Briar Fox. :tu

Just ordered a tin this afternoon so I can start aging some pipe tobacco for the future.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

high praise indeed!!! Going on my short list - thanks guys!!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

EvanS said:


> high praise indeed!!! Going on my short list - thanks guys!!


:tpd:Yup, sounds like a winner to me too... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

never tried a C+D blend, i guess this will be a good place to start.
Thanks for the heads-up bruce!


----------



## simmich (Jun 11, 2006)

Bruce said:


> IMHO, this is a must try for any Virginia lover!


I've been smoking "Da Fox" in the morning w/home roasted coffee for a while now...great way to kick off the day. p

(it also ages extremely well)


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I must say this is one hell of a blend. This and SG FVF are my go to Virginias (*very* different styles of tobacco, BTW)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Indeed! p


----------

